# Early Preg. Symptoms - Bubbles



## Domestic Goddess

Hi Ladies,

I don't know if I'm preg., chances are I'm not....BUT........

I've been having a real funny sensation just above my pubic bone. It feels like bubbles popping or a gurgling sensation. Also, my lower back is achey and I have to go pee a lot.

Did this happen to you early in pregnancy (really early?)?

Wish you all the best w/your pregnancies and deliveries!

TIA,
Deb


----------



## Pynki

I don't know about the bubbles, but frequent urination can be a sign of pregnancy...

Warm Squishies...

Dyan


----------



## Luckymomma

I don't have any deep insight, but it's nice to hear someone else talking about uterine sensations. Whenever I mentioned them, people would give me a funny look.

With my 1st pregnancy, I knew I was pregnant about 5 days after conception because I felt this sensation you describe. It felt like an electric current running right through my uterus, like a flurry of activity was taking place. I had the same feeling about 7 days into another pregnancy that ended in miscarriage, then I had a year to ananlyze twinges while we tried to conceive this one. And here's what I've deduced.

If you get that funny feeling about a week after ovulation, it could be an implantation thing, but if you get it within a day or so of your expected period, it could be your uterus closing up shop and getting ready to evavcuate.

With this pregnancy, I had just tiny bits of that feeling for short periods of time, whereas when I was going to get my period, it would continue for hours.

So, like I said, there is no answer, certainly nothing in any book, and it could mean just about anything. It's fun to ananlyze, but in the end, time will tell. But it is nice to hear about this from someone else. Good luck!


----------



## Annais

I had the flutter, too!
It was pretty cool. I just took the test yesterday and got a positive, and I think the flutter happened on Saturday or Sunday.
Oh yeah, and my lower back really aches and I;ve been peeing about 3 times/night the last few nights!
Good luck!


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Thanks for your responses!

Annais.......how many dpo are you?

Congratulations!

Deb


----------



## Annais

DG-
about 13 or 14 dpo, I'm guessing.
I haven't charted so it's an educated guess








But I'm really early, too.


----------



## GruppieGirl

My old college library was built above soem sort of boiler room. When you stood at the circulation desk you could slightly feel the rumbling vibration.

I don't know if this is the same as your "bubbles", but I felt this sensation throughout the first half of my first pregnancy and at the begining of my second.

Finally, I am not the only one feeling strange things!


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Well ladies, it turns out those bubble feelings were a baby in the making!

I'm prego!

Deb


----------



## Pynki

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mommybritt

Congratulations!! How exciting









I have definitely felt uterine activity with this pregnancy. I would describe mine more as a stretching than anything although I have had the bubble sensation a little bit


----------



## RileysMom

I absolutely felt bubbles, usually when I was sort of "floating" and very relaxed in a warm bath...

SOOOOOO exciting!


----------



## Kaya's Mama

YAY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
















Man you are really in touch with your body! THATS GREAT!!!


----------



## StarMama

Yup I'm getting bubbles too! Along with the heavy feeling in my uterus...


----------



## mummytobe

i get those flutterings and that heavy feeling,when I knew i was pregnant,,there was 2 very strong flutters..I said to my friend,my baby just flew in from heaven


----------



## Sierra Merchant

Hi Guys,

So I have followed quite a few feeds for awhile, reading up and what not; comparing my "symptoms" or what I may have been feeling with everyone else. And oh man, I decided to start my own and get some feedback! So, my lover and I think this is it, we think that we have finally conceived. I am curious as to how many of you sweet women shared some of the similar experiences. First off: Super heavy feeling abdomen.... Literally a few days after we made love. It was as if I felt the baby become conceived, it is a super weird thought, and I'm pretty into noticing my body and whatnot. Then it just stayed, this heavy kinda ovular feeling that was deep, not so much as superficial like period cramps. Though, right here as I am typing, I am getting some small waves of tensing in the lower abdomen, but nothing sticks. When I move or press hard on my stomach it sends a quick severe cramp. It feels as if the cramp sometimes enters into my vaginal canal, but I know that is just the sensation. I get super backed up and gassy, like always bloated but I know that is from or partially from the gas. But I am super cramping, achy and fatigue. I am incredibly nauseous at points, to where I am convinced I might throw up.... and my breasts are tender, but that is a period sign for me. I will be late on Friday if my period lovingly chooses not to arrive... SO we will see. The Merchants are hoping to make a family of two, a lovely family of three! <3 Suggestions or common symptoms with their pregnancies. All and every answer is appreciated!


----------

